# Show Us Your Cloud..



## Marzuq (19/8/14)

to start off heres my attempt at a lung hit

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riddle (28/8/14)

Here... Let me Help get this thread rolling a little.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Marzuq (28/8/14)

Bloody hell @Riddle what's in that juice 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Riddle (28/8/14)

PG/VG Nicotine, Flavourants. You know the usual ingredients.


----------



## Marzuq (28/8/14)

Hahahhaa lekker man 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Marzuq (28/8/14)

Gna spruce up some juice r tonight so I can challenge that cloud 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Yiannaki (28/8/14)

Riddle said:


> View attachment 10586
> 
> 
> Here... Let me Help get this thread rolling a little.


 
Daaaam, that's a fat cloud  Nice one!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq (28/8/14)

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riddle (28/8/14)

Marzuq said:


> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk



Nice one. 

Come on guys. We know many of you can beat us. Show us what you got so we can get some pointers.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Necris (28/8/14)




----------



## 2 Angry Wolves (28/8/14)

I think i win!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Al3x (28/8/14)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Al3x (28/8/14)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/8/14)

2 Angry Wolves said:


> I think i win!


 
You have to use your mouth and not your bum.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Al3x (28/8/14)

Me just messing around a bit


----------



## kevkev (28/8/14)

Al3x said:


> View attachment 10606


Noice big cloud. Is that door behind you just really big or are you just really short?


----------



## VapeSnow (28/8/14)

kevkev said:


> Noice big cloud. Is that door behind you just really big or are you just really short?


Hahaha k@k funny. Yoh lag ek nou lekker. That door look very big!!!!


----------



## Al3x (28/8/14)

kevkev said:


> Noice big cloud. Is that door behind you just really big or are you just really short?


Rofl never really took notice but they are def oversized

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Al3x (28/8/14)

Think they used the fire doors instead of normal sized ones


----------



## kevkev (28/8/14)

Al3x said:


> Rofl never really took notice but they are def oversized


Never seen such a big one before


----------



## 2 Angry Wolves (28/8/14)

Hard to catch these. Im a noob. Lol


----------



## Al3x (28/8/14)

2 Angry Wolves said:


> Hard to catch these. Im a noob. Lol


Yeah very difficult to get the cloud at the right time
Vids are not easy either


----------



## Ricgt (28/8/14)

Quite a difficult thing to capture actually... My first hand at dripping btw. Patriot RDA clone drilled out with a 0.7ohm micro coil living at 30w

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Marzuq (29/8/14)

Ricgt said:


> Quite a difficult thing to capture actually... My first hand at dripping btw. Patriot RDA clone drilled out with a 0.7ohm micro coil living at 30w
> View attachment 10612


mooi!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bjorncoetsee (29/8/14)

Lol small cloud but tastes like heaven. Musky marshmallows


----------



## Ferdi (29/8/14)

sent from my nokia 5110


----------



## Ferdi (29/8/14)

sent from my nokia 5110


----------



## Ferdi (29/8/14)

With this





sent from my nokia 5110


----------



## Alex (30/8/14)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/10/19)

Clouds in Norway! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

